# A SET OF ELK HORN CALLS



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a set of elk horn distress calls . 1 closed reed and one open reed. The closed reed is a medium volume distress call with a little rasp to it. The other is the open reed which in the right hands can do every sound known to man. LOL $30.00 each or $50.00 for the pair. Enjoy Rick


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep, the only thing not horn are the reeds.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

The pictures don't do these justice, they are as smooth as glass.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

If I hadn't just bought a call from you I'd be all over both of these, you do some outstanding work.

**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Both calls are sold, thanks everyone.


----------

